# Cabelas coupon



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know this was brought up last year but I was wondering if they still ran those $75 off $500 coupons in the fall? It seems to me that they should of been in the mail box by now and I haven't received nothing.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

A few years ago they used to do a $150 gift card if you bought 500...good days.

The best I've seen the last couple years is $20 off $150.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

last year they ran the 150 off of 500 sale. That's when I bought my Maxus. I haven't seen anything like that since. Time are tough apparently


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

They usually do one in the fall and one in the spring but I've seen nothing yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

was at the store a couple of weeks ago and asked. they told me they're not running that promo this year....


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Kinda what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

They want to do that promotion again but trying to get it through management is hard. They may do 10% off coupons though


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I too have been expecting and waiting for that coupon in the mail. It usually comes out beginning of Sept, same time as their big doorbuster sale, which also sucked this year. Somebody said it, times are getting tough.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I recently received a $20 off a $150 purchase that expires 09/30/2011. Maybe they will increase it in October... :huh:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Used to get the $150 off $500 twice a year and a few $20 off $100. The biggest one I've gotten in the last year is 20 off $150 13%. That puts their prices about on par with everyone elses regular price............................. oke: oke:


----------

